
Fast Bing Tokenizer for BERT - catam
https://blogs.bing.com/Developers-Blog/march-2020/Bling-FIRE-Tokenizer-for-BERT
======
chuah
Super fast BERT tokenizer. It will save you 100x time in preprocessing text.

~~~
sergeio76
Mainly it will help improve latency at inference time. For preprocessing
training one can always add more threads, but not at inference time.

------
sergeio76
State of the art performance for BERT :-)

